# Online store for accessories



## kdflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

Is there one website better than others for accessories . . like hearing protection headsets, or cleaning supplies?

Thanks


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

"Better" for selection, or "better" for prices?

Midwayusa.com has EVERYTHING, and good service, but they can occasionally be beat price-wise.

Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Straight answer is NO. Just as there is not one "Best Restaurant" in the United States.

Prices can vary daily and S&H can vary daily. Develop a list of sites to review and try them.

Midway
Natchez
Brownells
Numrich

Are good places to try. Some if not located in your state will not charge tax which saves a buck or two.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Your local shop will sometimes do better than the online retailers - especially if you need advise and factor in shipping.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

kev74 said:


> Your local shop will sometimes do better than the online retailers - especially if you need advise and factor in shipping.


Exactly.

Support your local gun shop/range (if at all possible). Screw on-line.

Establish a relationship with him or her. Pay couple of extra bucks for personal service. Why pay shipping on simple basics?

Most ranges/shops have basic supplies or a Pro-shop.

Toss 'em a bone. The shop or range you save may be your own.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

kdflyer said:


> Is there one website better than others for accessories . . like hearing protection headsets, or cleaning supplies?
> 
> Thanks


I find myself using the following:

http://www.midwayusa.com
Unbeatable selection of shooting supplies and they're also located in central US (central Missouri). If I need something next-day, I will order from Midway USA and pay a couple extra bucks for the expedience (I live in St. Louis). As mentioned above, their prices are competitive, although you can usually shave a few dollars if you're willing to do some online digging. I've ordered from Midway USA dozens of times and each delivery has been prompt, along with great and dependable service. All of my maintenance supplies (lubes, solvents, cloths, etc) come from Midway. They are also the only online source I've found for 10-pack orders of brass bore brushes, which is great because I go through these things like candy.

http://www.natchezss.com
Not the greatest variety/selection/availability but they are very consistent when it comes to the best prices on bulk factory ammo. My last purchase was just a few weeks ago: 1000 rounds of Blazer Brass 45 ACP for $299.80 

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com
Moderate selection/variety/availability, but these guys really stand out when it comes to specials and sales. If this site has a special going, very rarely can it be beat. About a year ago, I picked up a single-handgun Gunvault via special for $99. Cabela's had them for $129. After shipping I still saved twenty bucks. Great deal!


----------



## kdflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the websites . . and for the advice about a local gun shop. I am new on this forum, and I really appreciate the answers and opinions. Thanks again.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Midway is good but Cheaper-than-Dirt has been real nice to me ....


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tombstone17 said:


> Midway is good but Cheaper-than-Dirt has been real nice to me ....


I'm the exact opposite. I get the dealer discount from Midway with my C&R FFL.


----------

